# TheBat Problem



## GFX-Händchen (28. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

kennt sich hier jemand mit dem Email-Programm TheBat aus?
Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass es beim Windowsstart in der Taskleiste ist und alle 10 Minuten zum Server connected (wenn ich online bin) um zu schaun, ob neue Emails eingegangen/vorhanden sind?

Danke  im voraus


----------



## Thomas Kuse (30. Januar 2004)

Kontoeigenschaften -> optionen -> Mailchecking

Ansonsten Link in autostart-Ordner und gut ist....kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein


----------

